# Music Museum??



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Is there a Museum soley dedicated to the safe keeping of the original written works of past composers?? Where are those written works of music held??


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think there is one central museum, but separat composers often have museums dedicated to them containing facsimilies.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

In the US, how about the Library of Congress?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

The so called "autographes", the original manuscripts, are spread all over the earth...
There are several organisations, museums and libraries which have a special amount or scores like Vienna and Berlin. But a lot of those manuscripts are not available for the normal public, one needs licenses and so on to have an eye on.


----------



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info 

So if you want to see Mozart's original works you have to pay a ton of money?


----------

